
Bitcoin: I am a time-traveler from the future, here to beg you to stop (2013) - bneiluj
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1lfobc/i_am_a_timetraveler_from_the_future_here_to_beg/
======
jawns
If I were a time-traveler from 2025 to 2013, and things were roughly as
described, you can bet I would go straight to Reddit and tell, in lurid
detail, the tale of this digital dystopia.

Not because I expect it to change the outcome. Time travel doesn't work like
that.

No, I would do it because I would _need_ to do it -- because in a sense, I had
already done it. I would, in all likelihood, already be aware of having done
it, because during the time leading up to my temporal voyage, I would have
read the words time-traveling me had already written.

And I would be very glad to do it, whether or not I had a choice in the
matter, because I would already know about the Bitcoin I would receive from
amused Redditors for having done it.

I might have to return to the dystopian future, but I would return very rich.
Probably rich enough to afford adequate security protection and to live out
the rest of my days in luxury. It might not be the best outcome for the human
race as a whole, but it would be a very good outcome for me.

~~~
kumarvvr
These sort of arguments seem to solidify the notion that time-travel is not
possible in the current setup of the universe.

~~~
baldfat
Time traveling backwards is not possible. Time Traveling forward happens the
faster you move. Satellites have to compensate for the fact that time is
different the faster you go.

~~~
cowmoo728
I think it's "time traveling forwards happens slower the faster you move."

The easy explanation is that we're traveling in a 4 dimensional space at the
speed of light, and any increase in speed in the 3 spatial dimensions must
subtract from your speed in the orthogonal time dimension.

~~~
dvdkhlng
Maybe in an Orthogonal Universe [1,2], but not in ours :)

The way you state it, traveler's time would speed up (as the resting frame's
time of journey would be decreased).

[1]
[http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/00/PM.html](http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/00/PM.html)

[2]
[http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/02/Motion.html#LR](http://www.gregegan.net/ORTHOGONAL/02/Motion.html#LR)

~~~
baldfat
If I jump on a ship and travel near light speed (Not possible yet) and then
land on the same spot I would not have spent the same time as those on the
earth.

Now at a tiny level anyone ever on an airplane also will have spent less time
than those who never have flown.

------
gonational
READ CLOSELY:

I don't think it's possible to travel to the past, but I've figured out how to
travel 1 hour into the future. It works 100% of the time.

Here are the instructions:

1\. Visit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/news](https://news.ycombinator.com/news)

~~~
uptown
I find this works better:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

~~~
gtt
Actually, I prefer 15 minutes trips, so
[https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/)

------
pmontra
Governments can do an awful lot of things to collect taxes. For example a
comment [1] to a similar story [2] suggests a benign one, that they "ask you
to surrender the public keys that you are getting paid through". How to know
there are no undisclosed keys? Much like they get people with untaxed money
now: they spend more than they should.

Is there anything wrong with this argument?

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1cos8x/comment/c9i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1cos8x/comment/c9itn47)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1cos8x/bitcoins_dy...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1cos8x/bitcoins_dystopian_future/)

------
conmarap
Do you all remember when Gold went up to ~$1850 in 2011 (about $2015 in
today's money) never to reach those prices again (today's gold spot price is
$1294.57)? The price did skyrocket, but what goes up must go down, especially
in the financial field. Also, BTC reached the price of about $1150 in November
of 2013, and then didn't get to that point until January of 2017 (If I'm
reading the data on coinmarketcap correctly). The prices of BTC at the moment
were largely driven to this point due to rising political and social upheaval
and uncertainty in the market. Bitcoin is currently a bubble that's ready to
burst. Also, if you want "privacy" use Monero or Zcash, not Bitcoin.

~~~
panarky
_> what goes up must go down_

Do you all remember 2005 to 2008 when Google stock went from $42 per share to
$200 per share?

Wonder what it's trading at today.

~~~
conmarap
Amazon, as well. Generally speaking, strong stocks keep going up. "Strong" in
the sense of innovation and profitability. Twitter, on the other hand, is
still struggling.

------
eggoa
In 2025 the word "mean" no longer means "average", it apparently means
"median". Amazing!

~~~
kortex
I mean if "literally" can mean "figuratively", why not?

------
misterdata
I suggest the next time traveller to prove being from the future by showing us
the next 1000+ block hashes for the Bitcoin blockchain then...

~~~
conmarap
Even if they show you, you'll never know until that block is mined. They
could, however, show us something that happened today (a scandal or something)
with the use of Bitcoin. In other words, bribery of elected officials or
something similar. Perhaps related to the relentless attempts to repeal net
neutrality? - Or maybe the outcome of a near-future vote in Congress.

------
decentralised
This is from a time when we thought Bitcoin would be the only cryptocurrency.
In the meantime the core devs have spend countless hours on twitter arguing
with trolls and there are a dozen or so new blockchains with better features
and covering different use cases.

------
Nullpointerjack
he said 10,000 in 2017 and it is!

~~~
dingo_bat
That's literally the only thing that matches up.

------
gondo
"I have no way of proving to you" well what about some events from "your past"
and our future? like what big will happen in 2018? anyways fun read

~~~
jcranmer
If I suddenly dropped you in Poland on June 11, 1371, how would you go about
convincing a reasonably well-informed person that you're from the future?

~~~
jerf
This guy claims to be from our culture ~20 years in the future. Your question
seems to be something like "Yeah, but what if everything was completely
different?"

Not terribly relevant in this case since I doubt anybody is even remotely
fooled, but more interesting in the Jon Titor case, where I think many people
were (albeit with a certain amount of willingness). He kept his predictions
close to his chest and tried to play off any inaccuracies as issues with
"alternate realities", but if that is true and you're not even in your own
past anyhow there really wasn't very much reason not to be far more free with
the details of the timeline that we may not even be in.

------
Yuioup
The whole post is satirical, in case somebody here did not notice that.

~~~
cududa
wait you're telling me op is _NOT_ actually a time traveller?

~~~
fileeditview
oh he is. just take what he says with a grain of salt..

------
n8n3k
"Economic growth today is about -2% per year. Why is this? If you own more
than 0.01 Bitcoin, chances are you don't do anything with your money. There is
no inflation, and thus no incentive to invest your money."

See, if you don't invest your money you simply make everyone elses money more
valuable, until someone actually does invest it.

You need to stop looking at money and start looking at resources, time, etc..
Those stay the same, no matter how much money is spent.

"Just like the medieval ages had no significant economic growth, as wealth was
measured in gold, our society has no economic growth either, as people know
their 0.01 Bitcoin will be enough to last them a lifetime."

You know the Industrial Revolution happened when wealth was measured in gold.

Do I really need more excuses to stop reading this bullshit?

------
koolba
Not the best writing style but still a fun read.

Could change a few things to create a big budget Hollywood script out of it:
_Terminator x Mad Max x Big Short x In Time_. I'd probably watch it too.

~~~
b3lvedere
I'd call it 12 million monkeys. :)

------
alexmorenodev
Will bitcoin worths $100.000 on 2019? I mean, seriously.

~~~
dingo_bat
That's $100,000 for anybody who's not insane. Seriously, why use the "decimal
point" as a digit separator? You might as well start using Roman numbers too!

~~~
bencoder
In countries where the dot is used as the thousands separator, it is not a
'decimal point'. In fact, much of the world does NOT use . as a decimal
separator:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark#Hindu.E2.80.93Ara...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark#Hindu.E2.80.93Arabic_numeral_system)

~~~
dingo_bat
The number of countries using it does not justify the usage. I'm saying that
the symbol "." is a decimal point in English. When writing English why won't
you obey the rules of the language?

Consider how Americans write dates MMDDYYYY. It's fucking stupid, no matter if
300 million Americans use it. Same deal with this.

~~~
hluska
I'm not sure whether you're trolling or whether you truly don't understand the
issue here, but your hostility is not only rude, it makes for an incredibly
boring thread.

~~~
dingo_bat
I'm sorry if I came across as hostile or rude. I genuinely feel that using
decimals as digit separators is distracting and technically wrong when you're
writing English.

Full disclosure since some people are assuming I'm an American imperialist: I
am not an American, nor have I ever been to America.

~~~
hluska
First, I don't care where you're from and I generally dislike engaging with
people who will say things like "American imperialist", particularly when it
relates to communications standards.

Second, it's okay to have opinions, but in this case, groups with
significantly more clout (ie - the Conference on Weights and Measures)
disagree. In the early 2000s, the conference resolved that the symbol for the
decimal marker could be either a period or a comma. Both are completely
acceptable. The Conference on Weights and Measures also does not approve of
the use of thousands separators, so technically, these are both correct:

1 000 000.25 1 000 000,25

But this is always wrong:

1,000,000.25

~~~
odonnellryan
So the comment he was complaining about was wrong too!

I am happy python let's us use _ now to separate thousands positions.

------
cmroanirgo
Not a real time traveller, of course. He keeps mixing up his tense:

"On average, every year so far.." "From now on..."

A person from the future would state dates and times categorically, because to
them it is _history_. Fakes are easy to spot.

------
SilverSlash
So this time John Titor predicted the value of bitcoin. Perhaps we ought to
listen to him?

------
james43534
original_hash = Hash(hash of tomorrows block) and revel the original_hash to
decode the tomorrows hash day after tomorrow. That way you do not disrupt the
future and also can verify your authenticity of time travel.

------
justifier
Fake: where's the mention of discovering p=np and all the current assets
locked in Bitcoin disappearing in an instant?

------
megamindbrian2
I am not buying any bitcoin (or its derivatives) because I want to survive the
Rapture.

------
somethingabout
The username on Reddit is the name of a famous Canadian murder.

~~~
megamindbrian2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_Magnotta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luka_Magnotta)

------
fori1to10
If I were a time traveler, I would buy bitcoin.

------
theklub
Anyone else google Luka_Magnotta ?

------
vectorEQ
no one cares abouyt the future, why do you think people are inventing more
types of money lol

------
bgia
Should add (2013) to the title.

~~~
brndnmtthws
Maybe also (Fiction).

